# Best pct



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

I have tan teste for 3 months and deca at the first 2. Looking for best pct??


----------



## MidwestMoose (Apr 10, 2014)

Wrong forum,
but I would say Nolva and Clomid from what I've been told.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

why did u start a drug cycle without having the understanding of its most important element


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why did u start a drug cycle without having the understanding of its most important element



Ding ding ding.

I'm moving this to the appropriate forum OP


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

get on hcg 250 iu 2x a week after your last pin of test up it to 500 iu eod for 3 weeks 2 days later clo nolva for 4 weeks


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, I started the cycle having what I needed had to get rid of it and now needing it. Looking for the best ideas? Thought this is what this was for to get info not criticized.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 10, 2014)

Decca is pretty ****ing suppressive so you're probably going to have to run more clomid than normal. 100/100/50/50 clomid 40/40/20/20 nolva. Thats just my opinion, and Bundy is right on the money with the hcg. You should have bought your pct before your gear brother. Always start planning your cycles backwards. Good luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

Ironcrusher said:


> Thanks, I started the cycle having what I needed had to get rid of it and now needing it. Looking for the best ideas? Thought this is what this was for to get info not criticized.



I asked a simple question...i answered your question now answer mine?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

you should always know everything about your cycle ..in and out before u inject anything..This is not to make u feel bad ..this is to show new users what not to do..learn from this for the future..carry on


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Deca for 8wks? Oh boy. I think it's better to extend the length of the pct rather than raise the dosages. 

And Brother Bundy is trying to help you and whether you believe it or not.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

I appreciate the help. I had a question bout the best not what to take. I know my options. The place I got from before Its no longer available. I appreciate all Inputs.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

Never have had to get the pct until needed. I understand what you all mean now.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

My problem is getting all of these. I am doin a little research myself. Since my supply came to a halt.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd advise you do a little more research before your next cycle. There's more to it than most people think. 8 weeks of deca? That proves my point. Read read read and ask tons of questions. ..that's what the forum is for bro.

Best of luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2014)

Ironcrusher said:


> I appreciate the help. I had a question bout the best not what to take. I know my options. The place I got from before Its no longer available. I appreciate all Inputs.



brother there is no best everyone responds different to every compound..After a few cycles and blood work u start to understand what is best for u..Alot of this is experiments in a fukked up way but it is...best we can do is learn as much as we can from guys who tried it..good luck to u


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

What were your dosages of test and deca?  How long ago was your last test pin?  Stopping the deca 4 weeks before the test was a good idea, it should have cleared enough that you can start your PCT based on just the last test pin.  If you want to run a similar cycle again, I would go with NPP.  I would go nolva/clomid.  Standard is 20 nolva and 50 clomid EO for 30 days, you would probably benefit from front loading for the first week or two and/or running a little longer, maybe up to 6 weeks, but I'm saying that without knowing your dosage.

And I completely agree with Bundy, use what's worked for other people as a starting point, but use lab work and experience to find what works best for you.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

Bad ass information guys. Thank you!! I have been running test at 400mgs/wk now for 14 weeks. The deca actually was ran pretty close to 9 weeks. I had big gains from this. Went from benching 255 to 315. Squatting 355 and that's heavy on these long f***ing legs. I was looking at just cruising but I need to get off for awhile. But need to do it right. And again I had what I needed but had to get rid of it...


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

The deca was a prop for first 2 weeks then hit the slow at 125mgs per week for 7. I was told this was a good lil cycle. I have done some research but finding out that I need alot more. Is this a decent cycle? Where did I go wrong except for loosing my pct?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 10, 2014)

Your cycle was too short. 8 weeks of deca is short for such a long ester.
If you ran NPP you can get away with a shorter cycle.

Don't just take my word for it though. Look into other deca cycles on the board. See what others have done.
Best of luck


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

yes I ran npp for the first 2 weeks. Now wishing I would've ran longer cause I was feeling like a beast on the cycle.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2014)

400/week of test and 125/week of deca?  That's a pretty mild cycle, PCT shouldn't be a problem.

Next time I would try 600/week of test and 400/week of NPP both for 14 weeks.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 12, 2014)

I should have put that out there from the get go and maybe I wouldn't have been bashed so hard about my pct. I run things pretty low been getting good results and pushing gains so I have been happy with it. But I will for bump it on up next time. So you say 14 weeks of test then just shut it off?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

I get the joint effect from deca day 1..but the power and gains just start around week 8..I love deca dbol test cycles..14 weeks deca 17 weeks test 6 weeks dbol will get the dead growing


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I get the joint effect from deca day 1..but the power and gains just start around week 8..I love deca dbol test cycles..14 weeks deca 17 weeks test 6 weeks dbol will get the dead growing



The classic mass cycle. As Dan Duchaine said, if you can't grow on deca and dbol, you can't grow. I plan on cutting down after my meet so I can run this cycle and bulk leading into the next one while staying in the same weight class. Test / NPP / var is good but dbol is dbol.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I get the joint effect from deca day 1..but the power and gains just start around week 8..I love deca dbol test cycles..14 weeks deca 17 weeks test 6 weeks dbol will get the dead growing



Word!! I will keep it going 2 more weeks on the T then. I ran dbol for 5 weeks last year and that 5th week I couldn't hardly stand the massive ass pumps..


----------

